# Moving my LR license to a new PC



## heatherb (May 8, 2009)

I'm going to be getting a new PC in the near future, so naturally, I'll be moving my LR to it. I know that LR comes with licensing for 2 computers--I've already got it loaded onto my laptop. Is there anything special that I need to do to make sure that everything's OK when I load LR onto the new PC or can I just simply uninstall LR on the current PC and reload it onto the new PC?

Thanks!
Heather


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 8, 2009)

Nothing special. Just have your Serial Number handy.  Each version is fully self-contained, you can download and install the current version 2.3 directly. No need to install your purchased version (if prior to 2.3) and then upgrade. 

Only one potential gotcha that I'm aware of. If your V2.x license is an upgrade license, i.e., you owned V1.x and purchased the V2 upgrade, you will need both version S/Ns.

BTW, welcome to the Forums ....


----------



## Denis Pagé (May 8, 2009)

Just to make the information complete, if you keep the old computer, you can install on the new one also. If you trash the old computer or sell it, just remove Lightroom from it to free up a licence still having a second one for when you will use two but never at once...


----------



## Faldrax (Aug 31, 2010)

I am in a similar position.
I have LR 3 on my desktop and laptop, and will be replacing the desktop.
While in the process of migrating from the old PC to the new PC, I would like the ability to run LR on both PC's.
My thought is to install LR as a trial on the new PC, which would then give me 3' days to complete and verify the migration. 
Before the 3' days trial expires, I would then install the copy on the old PC, and apply the licence to the new PC.
Just wanted to check this would work and is the best solution.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 31, 2010)

[quote author=Faldrax link=topic=6423.msg73318#msg73318 date=1283257857]...Just wanted to check this would work and is the best solution.
[/quote]Seems to be the plan. I would strongly recommend using Windows Easy Transfer (WET) on both the old PC and the new PC to mak the transfer painless. (BTW WET is included with Vista and Win7. It is a free D/L for XP.)


----------

